

Ask HN: Who is job hunting / available? - pulkitpulkit

To complement the Ask HN: Who is Hiring post (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8542892) please paste the role you&#x27;re seeking, brief skills &#x2F; experience, factors important to you, your availability to start and any visa requirements.
======
gus_massa
There is a almost simultaneous thread: Ask HN: Who wants to be hired?
(November 2014)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8542898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8542898)
(85 points, by whoishiring, 1 day ago, 107 comments)

